# Vegetable stew - how long in the fridge after it's cooked?



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi 

Sautee onions in some olive oil
Throw in grated garlic and ginger, and seasoning: salt, cardamom, cumin, turmeric, coriander
Add veggies: sw. potato, carrot, celery, red potato, turnip, parsnip, and broc
Add water
Cook
No animal products (flesh, stock)

Once cooked, how long can I expect this to keep in the fridge?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd say about 3 days, 4 days top.


----------



## maryestuart (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't like to leave my cooked foods in the fridge for longer than 2 days. But I'm no expert on this.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Seven days max. Two or three preferred for quality. Why not freeze?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It makes no difference to me if there is animal product in it or not. I'd leave it 2-3 days max, if it lasts that long lol.


----------

